# Re-create a soundtrack, who is willing to negotiate about this?



## xave (Dec 15, 2018)

I need to contact someone to redo a song that has a low quality, and I need someone to do it with a good quality and with the instruments that are used.
- The track lasts 1:47.
- The track is suspense and mystery.
- The track is from an anime that uses unofficial music from their album and the name of these is unknown.

And what will be the cost?

- I used google translate lol


----------



## Saxer (Dec 18, 2018)

Depends on the track. Can I hear it?


----------



## chillbot (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes. @Saxer will do it for $12 US. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Saxer (Dec 18, 2018)

Chillbot - my agent


----------

